# IR vs RF universal remote control setups



## Navigator (Mar 28, 2011)

From a performance stand point are there any major differences between the following two setup options for controlling multiple devices located in a cabinet? 

Harmony one universal remote + repeater/receivers/emitters

Harmony 900 universal remote with rf + blasters


----------



## KalaniP (Dec 17, 2008)

If you're using the non-RF remote under a fluffy blanket, it won't work... the RF remote will.

If you're using the non-RF remote from the bathroom, it won't work... the RF remote will. (assuming you're within range in general, and not on the far side of a 30,000 sq ft mansion, of course... and assuming you haven't put a receiver module in every room in the house!)

With an IR remote, even with repeaters and emitters, needs to be pointed at least somewhat in the direction of the reception device (actual equipment or IR receivers) for the entire duration of the sequence, which can mean pointing it out for several seconds for longer sequences. The RF remote, stab the button and set the remote down, doesn't matter where it's pointed because it'll finish the sequence no matter where it's pointed and what it's behind.

Personally, I'm fine with IR, but many others aren't. I love Harmony remotes in general, but don't like any of the models they offer with RF, nor have I found anything I like as much as Harmony. Plus I'm cheap.


----------



## Navigator (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback Kalanip. Since I won't be operating the remote control under blankets or from the bathroom I'm inclined to go with the IR set-up besides I will save a few bucks and I don't mind pointing.


----------



## KalaniP (Dec 17, 2008)

Navigator said:


> Thanks for the feedback Kalanip. Since I won't be operating the remote control under blankets or from the bathroom I'm inclined to go with the IR set-up besides I will save a few bucks and I don't mind pointing.


That was my thought, and that's what I did. Mostly happy with by decision.

It does bug me when my wife uses the remote, however, as she dislikes waiting the beat or two that's needed to get a full startup and shutdown sequence done... she stabs the button and drops it, and then complains when a device or two gets missed. (Or, more annoying still, doesn't notice that a device or two never got turned off and then they stay powered on for hours on end since that sort of thing is beneath her to pay attention to...)

But that's my wife. YMMV. :T

Other than that, completely happy with my choice.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

I setup alot of remotes for HT. The IR blasters w the 900 are terrible - very inconsistent with that remote... The Harmony 1 does not support RF.... The 890 or the 1100 are the best Harmony remotes.


----------



## PTAaron (Feb 16, 2012)

I recently picked up the RF extender off eBay for my Harmony 1100 and I don't know how I dealt with the annoyances of using it via IR for last year!

With the RF extender I don't have to sit there pointing my remote at the system while I wait for the startup sequence to finish. I can just hit the button for the activity I want and set the remote down. 

I also added a pair of "mini blasters" tat harmony sells for $2 a piece to let me control my lights (Lutron Maestro switches) and TV.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

RF is the way to go :hail:


----------

